# Spam Mail???



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

Got this private message today:

Received: by 10.239.164.136 with SMTP id t8cs492998hbd;
Sat, 11 Jul 2009 06:22:47 -0700 (PDT)
Received: by 10.151.149.8 with SMTP id b8mr4922322ybo.275.1247318566598;
Sat, 11 Jul 2009 06:22:46 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from barracuda.bott.net (barracuda.bott.net [72.9.159.115])
by mx.google.com with ESMTP id 6si3154668gxk.107.2009.07.11.06.22.46;
Sat, 11 Jul 2009 06:22:46 -0700 (PDT)
Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of [email protected] designates 72.9.159.115 as permitted sender) client-ip=72.9.159.115;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of [email protected] designates 72.9.159.115 as permitted sender) [email protected]
X-ASG-Debug-ID: 1247318565-4b3603910000-VFrYmp
X-Barracuda-URL: http://72.9.159.115:8000/cgi-bin/mark.cgi
Received: from avs4.avsforum.com (localhost [127.0.0.1])
by barracuda.bott.net (Spam & Virus Firewall) with ESMTP id 6C03D206B807
for <[email protected]>; Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:22:45 -0500 (CDT)
Received: from avs4.avsforum.com (avs4.avsforum.com [72.9.159.104]) by barracuda.bott.net with ESMTP id HQDG6MVz5uOLaQnO for <[email protected]>; Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:22:45 -0500 (CDT)
X-Barracuda-Envelope-From: [email protected]
X-ASG-Whitelist: Client
Received: from avs4.avsforum.com (avs4.avsforum.com [127.0.0.1])
by avs4.avsforum.com (8.13.1/8.13.1) with ESMTP id n6BDMfoE012230
for <[email protected]>; Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:22:42 -0500
Received: (from [email protected])
by avs4.avsforum.com (8.13.1/8.13.1/Submit) id n6BDMecX012229;
Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:22:40 -0500
Date: Sat, 11 Jul 2009 08:22:40 -0500
X-Barracuda-BBL-IP: nil
To: [email protected]
X-ASG-Orig-Subj: New Private Message at DBSTalk.Com from srooy90 - "3,000+ Channels PC TV".
Subject: New Private Message at DBSTalk.Com from srooy90 - "3,000+ Channels PC TV".
From: "DBSTalk.Com" <[email protected]>
Auto-Submitted: auto-generated
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="ISO-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: vBulletin Mail via PHP
X-Barracuda-Connect: avs4.avsforum.com[72.9.159.104]
X-Barracuda-Start-Time: 1247318565
X-Barracuda-Virus-Scanned: by Barracuda Spam & Virus Firewall at bott.net

***** DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL! *****

Dear -Draino-,

You have received a new private message at DBSTalk.Com from srooy90, entitled "3,000+ Channels PC TV".

This is the message that was sent:
***************
*Watch 3,000+ TV Channels for Free! No dish, extra hardware or TV card required. 

www.bestpctv.info*
***************

***** DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL! *****

To read the original version, respond to this message, or delete the message, you must log in here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/private.php

All the best,
DBSTalk.Com

Is this spam???


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I received that spam also. I sent a PM to Stuart Sweet, informing him about it and to find out how to block it.

This thread should be posted/moved to Forum Support.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Same here, the MODS should BAN this moron


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Happens all the time, just post in the Forum Support or PM Chris Blount.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I got five messages of spam also.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I moved this thread to "Forum Support" where we discuss items about the forums itself.

If you receive SPAM PMs, forward them to your friendly neighborhood moderator. We'll take care of them...

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got this as well

Curious whether many others got it


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Now I feel leftout.  :lol:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Got the same message and deleted it without thinking. Should have PM'd it to a Mod.

Maybe next time, but hopefully not!


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Got spam and forwarded to mod and it was taken care of promptly. Thanks again.....


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Now I feel leftout.  :lol:


you and I are not cool enough to get spammed  
maybe we're too old and cranky...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There were some posts on the boards from this member the other day too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One note about this.

When you receive a private message, a notification e-mail is sent from our system with the contents of the private message.

Once we discovered the spammers, we banned their accounts and deleted their private messages. Unfortunately, the e-mails still went out thus making it look like the e-mails came from them through our database.

Not to worry. We simply just cleaned everything out before you had a chance to check your PM box.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

FYI

I just got another one at 9:18PM PDT. Forwarded it to a Mod.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got one too, at 9:11


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Chris: Thanks for the fast action. I received the email but you'd deleted the PM by the time I checked.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

All gone today. You mods are awesome!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll second that. Great job and thank you very much!


----------

